# planning a grow room



## sir-tokes-alot (May 16, 2012)

im planning to use a 400wt switchable ballast light an trying to work the calculations on square footage i can lumanate leaves me scratching my head! wanting to do a SOG type grow in dirt,..i got a 42x8x10 area i can fix up to suit my needs with access to fresh air ,..i own my place so no land lord or nothing to worry bout! my nearest neighbor is a deputy but he's a good 1/4 to 1/2 mile away so i dont want any odors escaping for him to smell!!! im a pretty crafty person an building things my self is not a problem an enjoy it too! my only limitation is money,..witch we all face i suppose...thanks for any guidance an knowledge shared!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2012)

Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging you want a *minimum* of 3000 lumens per sq ft and 5000 lumens for flowering.  A 400W light HPS will put out about 50,000 lumens so it is good for a max of about 10 sq ft.  

You also need ventilation.  You will want a good quality centrifuge type fan--Vortex, Can, Eclipse, etc).  Do not get inline duct booster fans as they do not work.  If you do not want any odors escaping, you are going to need negative pressure in your space and a carbon filter.  Plants usually do not need odor control until they go into flowering.

Lighting and ventilation are your 2 most important things.  Don't scrimp here.  It is going to take a certain amount of money to set up even a small grow like you are planning.  So, what is your budget for this?  That will help us better advise you.  I am a very DIY person myself.  We'll see how inexpensively we can get you set up.  Keep your eyes open for good buys at flea markets, yard sales, Craig's List, etc.  Storage unit sales can often be very lucrative.

Postscript:  Are you growing in a trailer?


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (May 16, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> oh geez i can't resist . . . is the trailer by any chance a reefer van ?? :confused2:


lol,..no,..has vents like a reefer trailer but no unit an not insulated,...yet!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (May 16, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging you want a *minimum* of 3000 lumens per sq ft and 5000 lumens for flowering.  A 400W light HPS will put out about 50,000 lumens so it is good for a max of about 10 sq ft.
> 
> You also need ventilation.  You will want a good quality centrifuge type fan--Vortex, Can, Eclipse, etc).  Do not get inline duct booster fans as they do not work.  If you do not want any odors escaping, you are going to need negative pressure in your space and a carbon filter.  Plants usually do not need odor control until they go into flowering.
> 
> ...


yes in a freight trailer beside my shop,...already have the switchable ballast an both bulbs hood an cooling fan an ducting,..timer too,..got a roll of the white reflective stuff to put up on walls,..an got the foxfire nutrient system,...but need charcoal filter an an stuff to hook it up...an needing thermometer an barometer an need to figure out CO2 an such...an need to learn bout PH levels an such...


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 16, 2012)

You need to do some reading brother. Start with all the stickies at the tops of each topic. Then look through some of the grow journals to see how people have done their stuff, and the mistakes that they made. I know about using a truck box for growing in. They work quite well as grow rooms but You need to stop and really insulate the inside with real good insulation then screw plywood sheets to the roof and walls(the metal studs) to completely seal the room against both heat and cold so that you can completely control the environment within. 

I also highly recommend that you get a commercial ozone generator to control the odor. you will need lots of light, I recommend that you split up the space into 3-4 rooms so that you have a veg/clone/work room, and 2-3 flower rooms. Each room will need an exaust fan system to pull the heat from the lights out of the room and exaust to the outside, while at the same time pulling fresh air in from under the trailer body where it is cool. I have a friend that is using a trailer/container and he has his plants on one side of the room, against one wall on a 3' wide low platform that allows for a walkway/work area on the other side. He has his lights lined up over the plants in a row so that he can pull air through several at a time and he can close in the space with temp/mobile reflector walls so that he doesn't have to have so much light to achieve propper lumen output.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (May 18, 2012)

decided im gonna build a 4x4 room up stairs with acess to a window for ventilation an air conditioning if needed,..buy time i get it set up with fans an equipment the grow area would be bout 3x3 an close to what my lil 400 wt light can handle,...now im thinking im gonna need a veg area for mothers an clones,have room to add a 3x5 area for this but wondering what kind of lights be best for cheap cool operation 24-7 wanting something more affordable than another HID ballast deal,any ideas???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2012)

When choosing vegging lights, remember that your initial purchase is only part of the cost.  IMO, the best vegging light is a HO T5. The T5 fluoros put about the same lumen per watt ratio as a MH, but run cooler and spread the light better.  CFLs may look like a cheap alternative to T5s, but keep in mind that they are going to cost about 50% more to operate every single month.  I am partial to the 54W 5000 lumen tubes.  I have a vegging space about 2 x 4 that I light with a 4' 4 tube T5--216 watts and 20,000 lumens.  It gives me nice bushy plants with tight internodal spacing.

Your veg space can be quite a bit smaller than your flowering space.  I personally see no reason to keep moms--just take clones from clones.


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2012)

:yeahthat: all around. As usual, sound advice!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 9, 2019)

ive been lerking on here planing and scheming and procrastinating since 2012 bout putting together a lil grow room just for me!   even had the major components collecting dust even longer!!  well ive finally did it! took 2 times longer than i thought,..more trips to get stuff i never thought bout but,..its done!!  still got some tweaking to do, started my plants out side a late may thinking id have room ready mid june but just got them moved in couple days ago!  got pics to share but cant, says to big for server????


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 9, 2019)

You could probably screen shot it or edit it in MS Paint to make the file smaller. You will sacrifice resolution but it would enable you to post the pics. You could also change the resolution setting on your camera or phone if that is your camera.


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

what of8 said plus sometimes you just need to try again later. Sometimes the server just won't take them right away


----------



## Keef (Jul 10, 2019)

I been watching and thought I'd put my 2 cents in -- I love it !-- Woulda been easier with an old reefer trailer -- I'm on my way to East Texas to set a grow up in an old mobile home for my nephew while we sell the house at the beach -
Then I want to find me a cheap out of the way home and set my grow back up -- U guys got me thinking about FEMA trailers -- They wired - insulated - got AC -- and running water-- Maybe I do a FEMA grow ?- It would be an easy way to expand -- Just get another trailer ?


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 10, 2019)

pics!!  3x8 closet, 400wt sodium vaper grow lux bulb, just started feeding, foxfire farms products, 7 plants from seeds ive saved along the way,   any questions or advice, feel free....


----------

